# Pier & Surf Bash at the Beach Part 4



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

It's just a couple weeks away, hold on to your rods and fill your buckets with water. Dec. 8th, 9th and 10th will be the dates this year.
If this turns out anything like past events it will be a hoot, to say the least.
Just trying to get a rough head count for the tee-shirts and maybe some idea of the food situation. If'n you are thinkin' of comin chime in.

PS I hear the Trout bite in the secret hole is going offffff as I type, might just have to go this weekend and check it out.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

il be there no doubt about it


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I should be there, but might be heading outta town for work. I'll call ya this weekend and see if we can hook up Sunday after the tourney Wilber.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Oh yeah*

Myself, Mel, Shooter, I believe Jim in Va and one or two more. Clay you gotta be there. If not i will see you Tommorow or thurs.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll be there w/ the Mrs. My brother couldn't make it this one, but he'll have some meat for me to bring down for the grill. Can't wait.. 

If you aint never being to one of these gathering, you don't know what you're missing. It's the P&S get together, not just NC get together.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I'll be there! Actually, I'm going down tomorrow and staying till the 10th.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I should be there,Wilber.. Depends on how deep the boss covers me up in cars,but should be there Sat.. Specially since you're talkin specks...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hot Dang, shaping up to be another block buster.

I'm bringing the Mayor and he's bringing the "Goose and Dew", a secret brew with mind numbing effects.

PS Ken, You lucky dog. I should be down this Friday - Sunday noon. Gotta work on the Ritz and Trout fish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ya know I'll be their Cliff--------may hafta bring some of the "last batch" monkey on a stick....and some lumpia

Those first timers-----plan on havin' a fn' awesome time!!!!!

I can't wait ta see the Mayor, Linus, the Grill Sargent, Wilson , and the rest of ya Fat Bast*rds!!!!****no books on the beach****

Wilber throws a hell of a bash------
If ya know what's right- stay away from the Goose-n-dew------and   

***Shaggy, you in?.....I got a nice cooler ya can keep yer cold ones in.

***Hat and the "R"---r ya gonna play us a tune? or is yer old age catchin up to ya?

***Matt aka the flea----ya know ya gotta get into them specs----s*cked we went way North last time and the fish were right across the street 

And Shooter-----make sure ya watch out fer them low lyin' telephone lines hate fer ya to hafta fish without a guide on yer heaver


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*Party*

Where is this epic bash staged?Va or down South?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of info in the starter post, just assumed everyone already knew. Home base for the Bash is in Kitty Hawk, NC. at the Rusty Ritz, but it tends to expand from the Point to Corolla and all points in between.

Al, I knew you would be there.
PS THe Original Fat Bastad is going in for a heart cath on Friday the 8th, but he says if it don't kill him he's comin' to the Bash. You gotta love a man that loves a good party.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A little more info for the rookies;

We start Friday evening pregamin' about dark.
Saturday eveyone gose to their seperate secret holes to catch Stripers or Trout.
Saturday night is the main event with folks drifting in from about 4 in the afternoon to well into the night and the party never stops.
Sunday is usually Very Quite. Shhhhh, my head hurts already.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TOFB- Ya better trademark that Cliff.... 

The Original Fat Bast*rds........

kinda rolls off the tongue,,,,

Wilber-
Tell Matt- hope he gets well-------ya know what his problem is?....he's fillin' that glass with too much VA Gentleman.....tell em ta ease it up...all them heavy glass curls will give ya stroke!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Sunday is usually Very Quite. Shhhhh, my head hurts already.


Only if I ain't awake yet....or jus' came back from Wilson's


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hat Attack????*

You bet your @ss!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I doubt I'll get to go this year however now that I know about it I might try for next year. I have questions though.

I have only been to OBX once in my life and know nothing more about it 'cept I know i wanna fish it!

1) Should I bring my wife and kid
2) Is everyone staying at the same place.
3) If I do make it down would someone be willing to share a hole with me? I bring good beer  

I would not want to come down and then be left to my own devices and get skunked.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

x-1, This crowd leaves a wide wake, might not be the best place for little ones, at least not at the main event, but they could have a great time fishing. A lot of folks stay at the Bucaneer Motel, just a short stumble away. As far as a fishin partner, heck you can fish with me if you want, might get skunked might wax'em, it's surf fishing.

Hat, You da man, I knew you'd be there, looking forward to it my friend.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I bring good beer


You've got yourself a new fishing partner.   , as for the catching, we'll have to work on that together.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wilber said:


> x-1, This crowd leaves a wide wake, might not be the best place for little ones, at least not at the main event, but they could have a great time fishing. A lot of folks stay at the Bucaneer Motel, just a short stumble away. As far as a fishin partner, heck you can fish with me if you want, might get skunked might wax'em, it's surf fishing.
> 
> Hat, You da man, I knew you'd be there, looking forward to it my friend.


Heck, it may be the only way we can get there is if we bring the significant other and kids....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm there. Can't wait!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Did someone say party????*

You guys don't want any of us crazies from SC showing up at your party do you?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If you show up as a rep from SC that would make 5 states in attendance.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Wilber, not sure, if I can get the Jeep in for a tune up, shocks and brakes, I am in, and as stupid and as crazy as I am, well, if I can't get in and out soon enough, me just attempt the ride in a Jeep in need of a good tune up, bad brakes, a ta HELL with the shocks, damn married 18 years so I know all about the rough ride!

Plus, be good to see ya'll again!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Safety is for sissies, See ya at the Ritz Buddy.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm gonna make one of them days.Make sure I don't get likkered-up  ....the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work you old music-maker. Sure will be good to get the crowd together. See ya there R.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Heck, it may be the only way we can get there is if we bring the significant other and kids....


I know you know where I am coming from .... "What ... your going to a 100 mile long beach for 3 days and you aren't taking us ????" 

Not good for the "homefront" if I do that and I really enjoy my family situation.

I think we will make plans for next year.

thanks

PS I'll still bring good beer next year!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

D'oh! Just checked out The Buccaneer's website to make a reservation and found this: 

_** The motel and office will be closed from Sunday, Nov 26th through Monday, Dec 11th. Information inquiries will not be answered until after December 11th. **_


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

daum....and just how much space does the RRitz have ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No worries.....*

Your use to sleeping in the back of whatever!   .....Hat


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hat ,you don't know how true that is;for the both of us!!   ...the R


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

This is to firm up some of the Virginia crew that will be in Nags Head for the weekend and WILL be in attendance for the BASH...

Catman32 (Eric) & Melissa
Reeled_Out (Dave) & Cindy
OV Renegade (Mike) & Anina
Shooter
JimInVA

Flea: The invite to pull up some couch space is still open...

Looking forward to putting some new faces on old names...

Jim


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Who esle is coming and who's bringing what? 

I need a list so I can prepare some food for the bash.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well Crawfish, Jim n va asked the same question, my answer, I don't know who is bringing what, sooo I'll give the same answer I gave him, adult beverage and what ever you like.
This thing always just kinda happens, folks show up with food and we eat it, if we are missing something like coleslaw or tarter sauce or hot dog buns, we just do without, but I don't think anyone ever left hungry.

Monkey, dog (not Bunker Clay), fish or bird, bring on the critters.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I thought this was next week, wish I could make it but looks like I can't.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Come on dude, we haven't seen ya in a long time, I was really hoping you could make it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

the rhondel said:


> I'm gonna make one of them days.Make sure I don't get likkered-up  ....the R


Then don't tell Wilber ya like Burbon OMG He fixed me a small one ,,, still think he just waved the coke by it,,, good thing I had a driver with me


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, tossed coins, and thought, and well bro down AI, so figure, be heading there (AI) in the morning, and coming home Friday night or Saturday. Not much striper action, cold, but big blues still around.

Ya'll have a good time, and we shall see if the stripies are south, north, or maybe still norther.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*ritz*

wilbur....i will make one of your bashes....maybe next yr....still chasing bambi up here in jerz....JS


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Trust me I really want to make it. If it was next week, I would have been definitely there. There is still a slim chance I may make it but it may be tricky to pull off.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wonder if Axon and FLFisherman still attending?...

Wilber....will be down early Saturday morning....will have the wifes lil Honda Accord....so don't fret...I'll prolly be fishin' the tout honey hole until Crawdaddy shows up....thinks he's stayin at the Bucaneer..

YO Flea and others..FYI


> D'oh! Just checked out The Buccaneer's website to make a reservation and found this:
> 
> ** The motel and office will be closed from Sunday, Nov 26th through Monday, Dec 11th. Information inquiries will not be answered until after December 11th. **


The Buccaneers owners will be back from vacation on the 10th and will accept reservations.

Believe Crawfish got up with the owners...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> The Buccaneers owners will be back from vacation on the 10th and will accept reservations.
> 
> Believe Crawfish got up with the owners...


That what she told me when I stayed there the weekend before the tournament. But now she put that on the website, now I don't know. I'll just stay in my truck.


----------



## Surf Chum (Dec 6, 2006)

*surf chum*

Hello Wilber & Friends!!new Member & Wanted To Know If We Could Bring Anything Or Help In Anyway?plan On 4 Of Us Being There @ Friday Night!reel Exicitedabout The Whole Thing!1st Time!anything I Need To Know?we'll Bring Plenty Of Elbow Grease!!!!!thanks For The Site & Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Yahoo, a rookie, SC, bring what you want to share and some adult bevs. Also, tackle and asprin. See ya at the beach.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

For anyone who had planned to stay at the Buccanneer, the _Days Inn Kill Devil Hills - Mariner_ is only a little over a mile away and has good rates if you book online.

And Jim, I appreciate the offer but I'll be headed for a place with a bed.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Sandflea, it's a nice place, I've stayed there before.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

We're in ! Been wanting to go for years and even though its the crazyest time of the year in retail my priorities are in line and I got off saturday and into sunday so I will be there with another fanatic and a old fishing buddy who is down for the weekend from DC. Do you need permits driving on the beach this time of year ? If so where can you get them ? One guys going hunting Friday AM so if all goes well we will have some venison chili or stew to bring with us otherwise we will substitute and of course bring Cold Brew and liquor to warm the insides ! See y'all saturday


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, ya'll have fun. Me, hopefully a call tomorrow about a job finally. Wish could have joined ya, but seems didn't work out again this year. Al, drink a cold one for me.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

At @ what mile post are we looking for the Rusty Ritz


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Decharmenel Trailer park, Mile post 4-5 line, between the highways.

Ya'll pack some warm clothes.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BULLDAWG said:


> At @ what mile post are we looking for the Rusty Ritz


Should be right BY the TW's and 7-11...make a left on Siberian...and the RItz is to the right...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Close Al, about a mile down the road from TW and it's Sibbern drive.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Wilber, be happy Al even had the right state


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber...its still in N.Carolina...right?

Be down early Saturday mornin....

Cliff- what's the color them tasty specs are chompin on?


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*West winds AI*



shaggy said:


> Hey, tossed coins, and thought, and well bro down AI, so figure, be heading there (AI) in the morning, and coming home Friday night or Saturday. Not much striper action, cold, but big blues still around.
> 
> Ya'll have a good time, and we shall see if the stripies are south, north, or maybe still norther.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel



Shaggy, preferred west winds AI next few days.
Good Luck! I tossed the coin too and decided trout/stripers Hatteras here I come. 

RR


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's at MP 5, the trailer park next to the buccaneer motel. You can't miss it. Hey Ron, join us tomorrow nite. I'll some marinaded meat for the grill that I bet you can't eat just one.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Al, the correct color for the Trout can be anything, just gotta see what works. I'll start with the Electric chicken or MellonPepper.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Thanks Wilber...got some rootbeer ta toss out*

Just checked the local weather fer Saturday...

10-15 WSW....and its gonna be cold...

Bring yer long johns, flannels and mittens....or ya can drink what Wilber's drinkin ta keep warm


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ya can drink what Wilber's drinkin ta keep warm


You'd be sweating in 20 below 50mph gust, if you ever drink what Wilber'd be drinking, ask Shooter. I was cold last year wearing ski bibs, sweats, and insulated jacket while Wilber was walking around in jeans and a sweater.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Sounds like a plan*

Reckon I'll hit OI tomorrow a.m. Party sounds damn good too!!! Been good all week so I am super thirsty.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Who's coming down tonight and who's coming down tomorrow. I'm coming tomorrow, so see you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the info. we will be coming down saturday morning and looking forward to meeting y'all . I keep the Gran Marnier with me to fight off the cold . Looking forward to some stripes and specs and good times . See you tomorrow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm heading down in the morning too. Sounds like the boys were already "warming" up when I talked to flea earlier...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If any of ya heading down tomorrow and have some room in your truck, please bring some firewoods. I heard them boys down there were liquered up and were still shivering. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*wont be able to make it...*

i know it's going to be a good time, but unfortunately won't be able to make it...don't want to leave the wifey and baby alone for two straight weekends. 

dem ac cooks some good food, wilber and dem fried oysters, and i'm sure clyde is bring the missus' tater salad.

any spots open on team daiwa yet 

wishing all of you a great time!

fred


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ain't gonna try to remember all the folks I saw there,cause gauranteed,I'll miss some..  
NS4D's "Monkey on a stick",Teo's "Road Kill",and the deer chilli with the homemade bread were all AWSUME!!
Wilber,ya throw one h&ll of a fling,will be there next yr fer sure!! 

PS So far Anthony from Maryland caught the only striper.. Looks like there might be a few specks caught tomorrow,as there were a few caught n of Wilber's hole today.. Accordin to Sandflea some reachin four lbs or over! 
IMHO,with this water lookin this purdy,there's gonna be some striped ones caught on metal tomorrow..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go Ant. DD, if ya see them tell the guys I say hello, and good luck tomorrow.

Tight lines to ya'll! 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey guys it was great getting to meet all of you last night. Look forward to fishing with you in the future .Beautiful day to be out on the beach and a great night to be kicked back having a drink , eating really good food and sharing stories . Can't wait to get back down there and hit the beaches again. Hope you guys hit the trout this morning ! Thanks again Wilber . You had a hell of a gathering !


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*TO all honored guests..*

 THat was a hellava party!!!! Good eats, good drinks and good friends!!!!

It was good to see old friends..and make new ones.

Fishin was pretty slow @ OI...but I am glad Anthony got one....he deffiniately paid his dues for that fish...after workin 8 hrs on Friday..he drove straight to my crib from Ocean City and arrived @ in my drive way @ 4am. We were out the door by 430am. Ant waded out @ low tide...got dunked, had a small blow up on the Blue Yonder, re-gained his composure..re-casted over the bar...waded back to the beach-tried to get out of neoprenes....with his waders down to his knees..his rod goes off!!!! His bait wasn't over the bar for long!!!!...

Anthony lands a nice 35 inch striped one....great job Anthony!!
Heres's how the day began:
Met up with Malakas and John...convoyed down to the island..stopped by TW's...grabbed some bait and headed to OI...

Met up with Catman32, JiminVA, Reeled(aka Puked) out and OV///Crawdaddy and his bro roll up around 10am, Sandflea, Kenmefish, skiffisher and Cdog also arrive.
Fished from 730am till 530pm....
Teo lands a 17 1/2 pup...tons of bait in the water...

Headed back to Wilber's, and had a blast....believe some pics will be posted of the festivities! 
The monkey, road kill and Kenmefish's striper chunks were delish!!! Linus' Bambi Chilli and the Mayor's fresh bed was rockin! Believe Bulldawg brought some Cajun marinaded shicken breasts...yummy!!!...The fryer was kept busy with Malakas's french fries and oinion rings...good call!! Think Tater ate all the hot dogs ...Anthony's striper was donated to the grill....the fillet was smoked-scale side down...seasoned with Wilber's special herbs and spices and the A/C's special rum!!!...the feesh was topped off with some oranges?...we ain't have any lemons 

Wiber's bud-Jamie- provided the late nite entertainment..JAmie playe some rockin songs on the guitar- we gonna need ta supply ya with more band mates next year! .deffinitely good times!!!!

Special thanks to Linus-the keeper of the flame- Linus kept all of us warm with the fire in tha pit!!!...I think a few mighta had their eye brows singed!!! 

Again....thanks Wilber and friends...this bash is in the books...and can't wait till next year.
-Rusty Ritz Five


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

What can I add but thanks to Al,Teo and bro for cooking some most excellent food.Great to meet new friends and hang with old ones. A special thanks to Cliff for not only hosting th event but giving me a warm place to sleep also. 

BTW didn't get skunked as I got a dink striper while speck fishing.Thanks everybody and see ya next year.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Al had said it all. Good to see everyone and hanging out. Definitely will look forward for next year. Fished OI w/ Cdog after checking out the room and saying good bye to friends w/ nothing but a few skates. I didn't see any other fish caught around me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The best party on the coast, hands-down. Old faces, new faces, and overall the best bunch of folks I've ever known.

Wilber was, as always, the gracious host. Al was the Official Cooker of The Monkey Meat and life of the party. Linus tried to burn us all to death. Jamie provided the musical entertainment. Anthony provided the so-fresh-it-was-still-flipping striper for the grill.

There was a moment there where I just sort of hung back around the fire and eavesdropped on conversations. It felt like a hell of a privilege to know people as good as this. Or maybe I was just drunk.  

I'll post up pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

One of the best times I've had in a while. It was great seeing you guys again and getting the chance to see some new faces. I wanted to thank Al for taking me down there and putting up with me and of course Wilber for having this party. Hope to do this again next year.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

As they say, most fun you can have with your clothes on and if you listen you could learn something about fishing or a secret spot. Awesome party, great people and outstanding food. The AC should open a restaurant. Thanks Cliff and everyone else who was there for some first class entertainment. It don't get no better than that!

Ken


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

YeeeHawwww, That's what I'm talking 'bout.

There's an old saying that goes something like,

No man is ever poor who has friends, and Wilber was RICH this weekend. I don't think I've ever heard sooooo many fish tales in one weekend or had quite as much fun with any crowd as this.

Thanks for making the drive dudes and dudette, a bash ain't a bash if'n you are alone.

We did have a few firsts this year;
1st time we ever ate a Striper at the Striper fishin' party.
1st time I didn't cook a thing, thanks Al and the rest of the moonlight chefs.
1st time I've ever had Monkey, Road Kill and Bulldogs Now Famous Chicken.
1st time I've ever watched Tater cook and eat hotdogs, a very efficeint operation.
1st time for the firepit, good idea guys.
1st time I didn't clean up a thing, the swat team came through Sunday am and when they cleared out it was spotless, thanks guys.
1st time anyone ever brought me a bottle of Creek, Flea you da' man.
and it was the first time I meet many of you folks, I guess it takes a lot of trust to jump in your truck, drive for a couple hundred miles to a tin box that you are not really sure where or if it exsists and then have a bash like we have known each other for ever.

Soooo, all in all, a good time was had by all at the 2006 Pier and Surf Bash at the Beach Old No. 4.
Thanks for coming, thanks for the help and most of all Thanks to Sandflea for having a site where a group of folks can conjure up an event of this magnatude and survive.

When I can focus properly again I'll try posting some pictures.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Ron's report*

Nice seeing you Teo and meeting your brother, Al,Anthony,Clay, and Kenmefish, and Eric.Thanks for the beers. It was great fishing with you guys at OI as Anthony worked for that 35". Never did fish Pea Sat nt. Instead watched space shuttle fly right over Rodanthe and out across the ocean right there. A very awesome sight seeing the orange boosters kick in. Hit the Rodanthe trout hole Sun. am and tried everything. Just got a couple hits and bit off grub tails. Hit OI Sunday noon cruised up to the bridge and back. Ended up fishing right at ramp 2 where there is a nice slough. the outer bar is in good position for putting baits right before the bar and casting over the bar. Got a short 24" fat striper inside bar and a few spinys over. Proud as heck of that short after fishing pretty hard 2 days. My first non keeper on bait! If I could have stayed for some night fishing think i would have got into them at that location. sounds like i missed a heck of a party! Ron


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

There is little more that I can add to that which has already said...

Wilber - thanks for the generosity of hosting the bash and for making up those awesome shirts! I'll wear mine with pride! I hope you're already making plans for next year...

Al - what can I say man? You make food on the grill get up and dance for you. It was excellent as always... particulary thanks to KenMeFish and Anthony's striper offerings. Most importantly - thanks for saving some monkey and for sharing the roadkill. My hearty thanks to the A/C for supporting Al in his endeavors.

Flea - again a pleasure to see you. Thanks for staying in touch over the weekend. Sure wish we could have put you on some serious trout before you had to run back on Sunday.

Catman32, Reeled_Out, OV Renegade - I couldn't ask for better a better bunch PSYCO brothers to go to battle with. Though the catching was minimal, the fishing was grand! Thanks for making this such an awesome weekend.

To the remainder... shook lots of hands, have lots of names floating within my head and perhaps missed a few of you. It was simply unreal to be able to walk up to someone, be introduced by their P&S sceen name and to immediately know you were in good company!!

Thanks All!

Jim


----------

